# "My" so called feral kittens



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

I believe I have made very good progress with the three black kittens since my neighbor moved out and I started taking over to feed them. She couldn't even get within 10 feet of them before they ran off. A couple of days ago, I set up a chair in which the food bowl was right between my feet as I was setting down. Granted, it took awhile, but adventuallyall three of the kittens ventured over to start eating. It took a few attempts but I was able to reach down and "pet" one of them. It was only very breafly of course and they all scattered but as I sat there they all came back to continue eating. I decided not to push the matter and just sat there talking to them as they ate. I've been putting out dry food twice a day, morning and evening for these kittens and while they may not clean it out at one setting they will come back to clean out the bowl. Last night for some regretfull reason, I forgot to put out some food for them. My RV trailer has two glass doors, one stationary and the other sliding. This morning when I got up I opened up my drapes to let some light in. Two of the kittens were sitting on my porch. I couldn't hear them, but it was very clear to me from the action of their mouths that they were "meowing" and "begging" to be fed. I looked and I found the 3rd one sitting on the lower step of my porch. Well, of course, right away I went outside and filled up their food bowl and gave them some fresh water.

Now this evening, I didn't see any of them around, but as I called out. "kitty, kitty, kitty" and shouck the bag of dry food, they all came running. OK, I'm not pushing the matter, I'm just taking it slow and easy to get these three kittens used to human contact and so far I think it is working.

I would like to capture and make a indoor only kitten out of one of them, but at this time in my life and my circumstances I've come to the conclusion that this would not be a good idea. I've got a 19-1/2 year old cat that I love dearly and he comes first.

I am going to continue doing all that I can for these three kittens. I wouldn't be surprised at all that in time I'll be able to pickup one of these kittens and hold it in my arms and let it know that it is loved. 

My goal now is to find nice loving homes for all three. So, instead of having them captured and taken to some shelter, I'm thinking about faustering (spelling) them myself and continue working with them. Cooler and wet raining weather is soon upon us SO I will build a suitable shelter for them. I have a 35mm camera so I'm going to get some film for it, take some pictures and have them put on CD. I will post their picures here in this forum in hopes that I can find good loving homes for them. In addition, I am a member of two other forums/groups that I'll be doing the same. I'll also do a search and find others as well to post the information about. Out of the three forums that I am a member of, I will say that this group is my favorite...... But my goal is to find good, loving homes for all three of the kittens, SO what ever it takes!!!

I am VERY open minded to ANY suggestions on how to proceed with this. 

If by any chance ANYONE living near Vernalis, Tracv, Manteca, Stockton, or Modesto California reads this and would sincerly wish to adopt one or more of these kittens. LET ME KNOW. 

Dutchman


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Dutchman, at no-kill shelters, you can tell them you want to foster the kittens, and they will be more than happy to let you. At the same time, they will help you adopt them out to happy homes. I suggest doing that because the kittens need to be fixed, vaccinated, and tested before they should be with your cat. If they have something like Feline Leukemia...they could easily pass it to your little guy.

Take Care  
Abhay


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree with spittles, let the shelter take care of the health stuff and spare the health of you elderly cat. They may still let you look after the cats. I think what you're doing is wonderful though, and these kittens are lucky to have you, especially with the mother gone. 

Oh and,


> I am going to continue doing all that I can for these three kittens. I wouldn't be surprised at all that in time I'll be able to pickup one of these kittens and hold it in my arms and let it know that it is loved.


I'm sure they already know they are loved!  Bless you for having such a warm and caring heart for these guys.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

So Dutchman....what are you going to do with the kittens?

Take Care,
Abhay


----------

